# Full blood test for a cat ... how much do you pay?



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Vet prices seem to differ alot at the moe, locally and throughout the UK. 

So I just had a full blood test on Luca (had to take him to the vets for various 'issues' - not eating his food, bad breath, throwing up, coughing..). 

I have had to get a full blood test done, as the vet couldnt actually find (physically) anything wrong.

This full scan will look at most things, liver, kidneys, thyroids, etc etc. 

How much does this cost at your vet?

£159.99 at mine ... nearly died.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Too long since I had one done that any figures I have will be out of date!

Seems expensive to me though! :sad:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> Too long since I had one done that any figures I have will be out of date!
> 
> Seems expensive to me though! :sad:


So expensive


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

It's only £55 to have full blood tests done at ours, so your Vet does seem very expensive!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

About a year ago, 18 months my vet was £99.
Then again, my vet is expensive.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Its £55 for a kidney and thyroid check, but not a full full scan.


----------



## c_1993 (Jun 10, 2011)

£180 for the full blood works at my vets and the Kidney and thyroid test was £50.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't know how much it is just for tests but recently my old cat had to have 5 teeth out under anaesthetic as well as kidney and thyroid tests and the total cost was almost 400 quid, I almost had a heart attack!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I don't know how much it is just for tests but recently my old cat had to have 5 teeth out under anaesthetic as well as kidney and thyroid tests and the total cost was almost 400 quid, I almost had a heart attack!


Thats amazingly cheap! I spent £450 on just one tooth out / clean the other day! lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> Thats amazingly cheap! I spent £450 on just one tooth out / clean the other day! lol


My God :gasp: That's terrifying!

My vet charges about £100 for a scale and polish and £5 per tooth extraction! :gasp:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> My God :gasp: That's terrifying!
> 
> My vet charges about £100 for a scale and polish and £5 per tooth extraction! :gasp:


Blimey, its £150+ per tooth here, that doesnt include the bloods/injextions etcc


----------

